# GCC auf Small Linux möglich?



## danielerne (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Small Linux System auf  einer 256MB Flashkarte.
Das Problem ist, dass ich jetzt einen NTP-Client benötige (ntpdate). Der meldet mir aber bei ./configure, dass kein c compiler vorhanden ist. 
Wenn ich gcc entpacke erhalte ich eine Dateigrösse von 600MB, welche viel zu gross ist.

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Navy (8. Januar 2009)

Natürlich. Compilier das Tool, kopiere die Binaries manuell rüber und lege ggf Symlinks an. Wenn es eine andere Architektur als das Zielsystem ist, dann halt crosscompilieren.


----------



## danielerne (8. Januar 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Habs kompiliert und kopiert.
Unter welchen Ordner? etc?
Symlink nach wo?

Kenne mich in diesem Bereich nicht so aus.

Danke


----------



## Navy (8. Januar 2009)

Unter /etc liegen Konfigurationsdateien, keine Binaries. Pack diese unter /bin oder /sbin und guck nach, worauf sich PATH bezieht. Im besten Fall brauchst Du die Symlinks nicht anlegen, allerdings solltest Du gucken, wo das Configfile erwartet wird.


----------



## danielerne (8. Januar 2009)

hm,

habe die Binary ntpdate in den Ordner /bin/ kopiert und wird als Befehl auch angezeigt. Aber nach Enter erscheint:
-bash: /bin/ntpdate: No such file or directory

Obwohl die Datei dort vorhanden ist...


----------



## Navy (8. Januar 2009)

Ist das executable-flag gesetzt?


----------



## danielerne (8. Januar 2009)

Noch nie was gehört davon...
Nein, wahrscheinlich nicht.
Wie kann ich das setzen?

Danke vielmals


----------



## danielerne (8. Januar 2009)

Sorry, Du meinst das Ausführen-Recht..
Ja, habe auch mit den vollen Rechten probiert.
Leider ohne Erfolg.

chmod uog=rwx /bin/ntpdate


----------



## danielerne (14. Januar 2009)

Ich habe immer noch das Problem das Paket ntpdate auszuführen.
Habe es auf einem Ubuntu Rechner (Pentium3) kompiliert und anschliessend auf den Zielrechner kopiert. Der Zielrechner hat einen AMD 486 Prozessor.

Die Rechte habe ich ebenfalls gesetzt.

Wenn ich aber jetzt in der Kommandozeile ntpdate angebe, wird das Kommando zwar gefunden aber nach Enter erscheint:
/bin/ntpdate No such file or directory

Was habe ich falsch gemacht?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Januar 2009)

Probier mal

```
ldd /bin/ntpdate
```

Ich denke mal dass eine oder mehrere Libraries auf dem Ziel-System nicht vorhanden ist/sind.


----------



## danielerne (14. Januar 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Es erscheint: not a dynamic executable

Keine Ahnung...


----------

